# Varnish...



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Smoking a 92 CORO right now on the deck with Sean. I think the varnish makes things taste better. Or maybe it is the restrictred airflow of the varnished box. Then again, it might just be the "cuban varnish".


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

It might also be the 16 year-old Cohiba :ss

Enjoy, guys!


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It might also be the 16 year-old Cohiba :ss


:tpd:


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

broozer said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Any night smoking with the FSIL is a good night....16 year old Cohibas makes it that much better.

I agree that the varnished boxes seem to treat the aged Cubans right.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> :tpd:


Varnish snob...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I think the varnish makes things taste better.


Even marmite?

I'm not sure if it makes cigars better or not. It's hard to do a real side by side comparison to determine if it is the varnish or not.

I will say that I like the varnished boxes and the smokes that come out of them. It might be the placebo effect, but I don't care.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

maybe its the Varnish Twang. lol


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Indeed, there is really something special about those old-banded Cohibas, especially the Robustos. My 1992s have such deep, rich flavors it is hard to believe that they are approaching 17 years of age. Great cigars!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I hate you guys :chk:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It might also be the 16 year-old Cohiba :ss
> 
> Enjoy, guys!


:tpd:


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just one day I wanna be Dave or Mike, just one day!

Mike, after that 1970 Partagas you gifted me smoking cigars will never be the same, never. 
I want to smoke the other one but then they will be gone. It's nice to know I have it in the humi. On the other hand I could get hit by a bus and never have enjoyed it. What to do what to do?
It's the first really nice day we have had. Maybe tonight on the porch with a gin and tonic or a scotch and the wife's great company would be as good a time as any for that second one.
So, what mid priced NC comes close to that cigar? :ss

Enjoy your weekend boys,
Al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Mike, after that 1970 Partagas you gifted me smoking cigars will never be the same, never.
> 
> *So, what mid priced NC comes close to that cigar*? :ss


:r :r :r

Smoke that puppy, cigars were meant to be smoked! :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> ...Or maybe it is the restrictred airflow of the varnished box....


Agree Klugsy, I believe the varnish is akin to vacuum sealing (cabs in general as well). Oxygen exchange from the outside is restricted while oxygen that is within the cab is allowed to move across all the smokes freely.

If I could only vacuum seal my cabs!!!

~M


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Cigars are for smoking, not for burrying in the back of the humidor, so fire it up, Al! 

As for mid-priced domestics...forget about it!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Smoke that puppy, cigars were meant to be smoked! :tu


:tpd: :ss:ss:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Hmm.....

I don't have any 16 y/o Cohibas, but I can get a hold of some varnish.




If I smoke that, will I get close to the same effect???:bn


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I hate you guys :chk:r


Get in line:r

Dave great cigar wrong deck bring some here and sit with an old guy leave the kids at home:tu

Rob


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I sure think the SLB's bring something to the aging process. The entrapment of the oils and aromas has to be affected by being encapsulated into the varnished SLB. I recently picked up some older 5x5 and I will tell you, they're not the same as cracking open an aged SLB.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

The CoRo did not suck.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Cigars are for smoking, not for burrying in the back of the humidor, so fire it up, Al!
> 
> As for mid-priced domestics...forget about it!


This from the "smokes less than 1% of his inventory" each year guru! :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> This from the "smokes less than 1% of his inventory" each year guru! :r


Although true, nothing in my humidor is off-limits for smoking...I'll smoke any of the cigars in there on any given night. As for guru...not likely.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Although true, nothing in my humidor is off-limits for smoking...I'll smoke any of the cigars in there on any given night. As for guru...not likely.


Oh snap!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Although true, nothing in my humidor is off-limits for smoking...I'll smoke any of the cigars in there on any given night. As for guru...not likely.


Hear ya. Only limits are how much time we want to invest in finding something.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Hear ya. Only limits are how much time we want to invest in finding something.


Double-snap!


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

You guys and your fancy cigars.

I'm quite satisfied with the Bolivar Corona Gigantes I'm smoking right now and the box it came in is not varnished.:ss

PS: I'm glad you guys enjoyed them.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree with Da Klugs - every cigar i smoke on my varnished deck has a deeper and richer flavor... :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Who said varnish????
:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> I agree with Da Klugs - every cigar i smoke on my varnished deck has a deeper and richer flavor... :ss


Now we're into it. 

I find the cigar I'm smoking when "yes dear" comes outside to ask a question tastes soo much better when I "varnish over" any issues she may be wanting to discuss.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Now we're into it.
> 
> I find the cigar I'm smoking when "yes dear" comes outside to ask a question tastes soo much better when I "varnish over" any issues she may be wanting to discuss.


Varnish the thought!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like the old "Varnishing Act". One by one until they are all gone:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> Sounds like the old "Varnishing Act". One by one until they are all gone:ss


:r:r:r:r

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.

Al


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

my only experience with Varnish is cleaning toilet bowls with it, I thought it was blue though.

You guys and your fancy vocabularies.
Sheesh.
:sl


----------

